# EI & Algae



## kamlesh barot (Jun 7, 2014)

My tank is a deep, tall 32 inch high, 21 inch long and 13 inch broad/wide one. It holds 143 liters or 38 gallons water.

I use ADA Amazonia and riversand on either ends with glass marble divider in between. I diffuse pressure CO2 with a ceramic steel diffuser and every alternate day inject macro and micro ferts in CSM+B and DTPA Fe on EI. Enough LED lights are provided at 11000 kelvin for 8 hours with red and blues too.

I have these plants:

1. Sword 
2. Riccia
3. Java fern, dwarf microsorum Pteropus
4.Lagenandra ovata green-Araceae
5.Tropical Hornwort - Ceratophyllum demersum submersum
6.Dwarf Sagittaria	Sagittaria subulata-grass
7.AP Hygrophila polysperma - Variegated "Red
8.Rotala wallichii - red mexica
9.Ammannia Red senegalensis
10.Hygrophila angustfolia-Giant Mint
11.Ludvigia perennis-water form-new ludvigia
12.Myriophyllum scabraium-green
13. myriophyllum tuberculaium red
14.Nymphaea sp Leopard (M), Red Lilly, tiger lilly Margaret Mary (S) ... Red Cup (M-L), Tropical Night blooming Waterlily 
15.Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'
16.Glossostigma elatinodes
17. Japanese dwarf hair grass
18. Blyxa Japonica
19. Narrow leaf Ludwigia

I have about 25 fauna in Angels, Red swordtails, Neon tetras, White platties, siamese fighter.

My Test for Saturday 15:00 hrs 31st May, 2014 was:

NO3 mg/l is 50-100 (reqd 0-25<50)
NO2 mg/l is 5 (reqd 0<0-1)
GH is >4 * - >7 *	(reqd 8-20 degree *)
KH is 3 *	- 6* (reqd 5*-12*)
PH is 6.4 (reqd 6.5-7.5)
Cl2 is 0 - 0.8 mg/l	(reqd 0)

Could someone please suggest how to correct the water chemistry?

Thanks,
Kamlesh


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm by no means an expert but the your tanks seems quite heavily stocked for a 38 gallon tank.

To get your perameters down you could do some more frequent bigger water changes.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

We need a single number of your results and the ranges you give us will not work. This is the fault of using low end test kits such as "Test Strips". Test kits from "Nutrafin" or "Seachem" that cost $12.00 to $20.00 U.S dollars will give reasonable results.
You go on to say: NO2 is 5 mg/l and CL2 is 0.0 to 0.8 mg/l. I believe you meant CL (Chlorine).
Those results cannot be accurate because your fish would be sick or dying.
I have a 75 gallon rated tank but it holds 64 actual gallons after the deduction for aquascaping and gravel and my fish population is 28 fish. So lower your fish population to about 15 fish will be a good start.
If you have little experience in keeping fish and plants, then I would recommend you purchase a book on fish care and the bio-filtration needs of the aquarium.


----------

